# Duden als Textdatei



## Nino (21. November 2007)

Hallo,
ich benötige den Duden als Textdatei da ich diese in ein Wortsuchprogramm einbinden möchte. Weiß da jemand etwas?

Mfg


----------



## Norbert Eder (23. November 2007)

Am besten bei der Brockhaus AG nachfragen ob es das gibt und wenn ja, wieviel es kostet.


----------



## Schnüdde (23. November 2007)

Mhhh, habe mir gerade mal was angeguckt.

Wenn du bei dem Programm Internet vorraussetzen würdest könntest du z.b. Leo.org nutzen.
Wäre sicherlich kompliziert eine eigene Suchanfrage dafür zu bauen, aber dann hast du ein Wörterbuch ohne dafür extra eine Lizenz zu kaufen für den Duden ( wobei es sowas sicherlich nicht geben wird für dein Programm ;-)


----------



## Nino (23. November 2007)

Ich darf leider nur mit textdateien arbeiten da dieses Projekt Studiumsbezogen ist und ich mich dem entsprechend an gewisse Vorgaben halten muss 
also brauch weningstens irgendetwas dass ich vielleicht auch selber in eine .txt umwandeln kann aber ich weiß jetzt überhauptnicht wo und wie ich an ein digitales Wörterbuch rankomme wo ich mit wenig Zeitaufwand alles exportieren kann.


----------



## RedWing (23. November 2007)

Hallo,

auf Projekt Gutenberg gibt es massenweise Bücher in deutscher Sprache als Textdateien zum Download. Wieso lädst du dir nicht einfach ein paar runter und schreibst dir dann eine Andwendung die dir dein eigenes Wörterbuch aufbaut? Damit sollte man statistisch gesehen die meisten Wörter abdecken können und zusätzlich hätte man auch noch viele Wortvariationen. Du musst halt drauf achten das die Bücher in einigermaßen aktueller Sprache sind 

http://www.gutenberg.org/browse/languages/de

Gruß,
RedWing


----------



## Nino (23. November 2007)

Das ist schonmal ein guter Ansatz danke 
ich brauche halt nur eine Textdatei was so ziemlich alle deutschen Wörter enthält.
Für weitere Vorschläge wäre ich trotzdem sehr dankbar


----------



## Nino (23. November 2007)

oder weiß vielleicht jemand ob es eine wortsuchmaschine gibt wo ich nur einen oder zwei buchstaben angebe und er mir alle wörter ausgibt die diese buchstaben enthalten?


----------



## deepthroat (26. November 2007)

Hi.

Schau mal hier: http://www.j3e.de/ispell/igerman98/ Da gibt es eine Wortliste gültig für die neue Rechtschreibung.


Nino hat gesagt.:


> oder weiß vielleicht jemand ob es eine wortsuchmaschine gibt wo ich nur einen oder zwei buchstaben angebe und er mir alle wörter ausgibt die diese buchstaben enthalten?


Das wäre ja nur eine Suche in einer Wortliste - das kannst du schnell selbst programmieren. Oder einfach findstr benutzen.

Gruß


----------



## son gohan (30. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss mir ein Übersetzungsprogramm bauen Deutsch - Nederlands, einmal weil ich jetzt in der nederlndssprachigen Teil Belgiens umgezogen bin und andererseits weil ich programmieren lernen will.

Nun habe ich zwei Fragen wo ich nicht unbedingt ein neues Thema für aufmachen wollt, 1. kann man Programme schreiben ähnlich wie Homepages mit einem Editor und Browser, aber halt irgendwelche anderen Tools um das Ergebniss sich immer an zu sehen und das ganze zu designer, wenn ja welche Tools sind das, ich kann nur etwas C und da habe ich noch nicht kein Programm mit geschnrieben nur so Test gemacht wo ein schwarzes Fenster aufgeht und wieder zu geht, dat kennt ihr bestimmt alle.

2. für mein wörterbuch müsste ich natürlich auch wörter erst mal bekommen, ich dachte mir erst mal das ich jedes Wort meines aktuellen Wörterbuches manuell schreibe und so auch lerne, aber dann dachte ich mir wenn ich fertig bin könnte ich das Programm doch auch direkt anderen anbieten für 50 cent oder so und nun ist das Problem die Frage, darf man das, einfach Wörter von anderen Büchern benutzen, es sind hier zwar nur Wortübersetzungen aber trotzdem, ich habe jetzt auch die Website wikitonary.org mit GNU Lizenz, nur bin ich kein Rechtsanwalt um da durch zu blicken.


----------



## paulplay (14. November 2018)

Ich bin auch Programmierer und möchte in meine App ein Rechtschreibprogramm (java) einbauen, hat jemand eine Idee? Praktisch wäre eine riesen Wortliste (einfach if contains etc) oder ein großes Buch (txt) ? Oder hat jemand so ein Wörterbuch mit allen Varianten in txt?


----------

